# Schedule downloads in limewire



## thetopcyborg (Aug 22, 2006)

hey all,
i hv limewire pro 4.10...i want to schedule all my downloads at a specific time(2:00 a.m, to be precise)....how can i do that???

pls help...
if it is not possible with limewire, then pls suggest me a P2P client which has this capability and has such a wide network......i dont want to use bearshare....i can use torrents, so pls tell me if some torrent-software has this capability


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 22, 2006)

Azureus has a Speed Scheduler plugin available for scheduling, and I guess uTorrent has one inbuilt too (crap).

For limewire, just open Scheduled Tasks, make an entry for limewire to begin at 2:00 and one more command to kill Limewire at your desired time.


----------



## thetopcyborg (Aug 23, 2006)

i thought of doing that but another problem has arose in limewire......when i open it and it is loading magnet listener(watever), my norton asks for permission of inbound ports......how can i sop that????? that way limewire is not working  pls help


----------



## nil_3 (Aug 23, 2006)

Allow permission in Norton to Magnet, it is a trusted one.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes give it a permanent + permission and then it shouldnt bug you.


----------



## thetopcyborg (Aug 23, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Azureus has a Speed Scheduler plugin available for scheduling, and I guess uTorrent has one inbuilt too (crap).
> 
> For limewire, just open Scheduled Tasks, make an entry for limewire to begin at 2:00 and one more command to kill Limewire at your desired time.


i dwnlded azeurus and the plugin....but i am not able to understand how will it schedule my dwnlds....it only pauses and controls the speed but doesn't start them at a specific point


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 23, 2006)

Well, have a look here

*img349.imageshack.us/img349/4040/untitled9an.png
Its paused in both time frames and enabled only for 2-8.


----------



## thetopcyborg (Aug 24, 2006)

k thnx


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 24, 2006)

No problems thetopcyborg, I have faced the perils of Dataone too 

Now I have a UL account and have forgotten how to check accounts


----------



## thetopcyborg (Aug 24, 2006)

kk, i got azureus scheduled properly.....but i want it with limewire too...so sry to bug u again, but how can i kill a task with scheduled tasks?(in this case, limewire)......we can only specify an end date and not an end time...so i hv checked the setting that it shud close if it is running for more than 5 hrs, but i feel it isn't gonna work...is there any other method to kill a task(limewire, here) in scheduled task by specifying the exact time and date???? pls reply fast


----------

